# [Where did my thread go?]



## Androo (Jun 13, 2003)

Where did that post i made about my theme go?!?!?!?! honestly this is like the 10th time i've posted something that it just disappears without a trace.


----------



## Androo (Jun 13, 2003)

hmmmm why is it in system and software?


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 13, 2003)

You're probably looking in the forum, try a search. That, or the mods just got a little too annoyed


----------



## ksv (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *hmmmm why is it in system and software? *



Because it belongs there


----------



## Androo (Jun 13, 2003)

o yes...... its about changing the look of the system.... but thats still to do with graphics...


----------



## mr. k (Jun 13, 2003)

try and make the title of your post a little more descriptive... 1?!?!?!?!?!?!!!? doesn't give anyone a clue what you posted about.


----------



## Arden (Jun 13, 2003)

Or just stop making all these weedy posts.


----------



## ksv (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *o yes...... its about changing the look of the system.... but thats still to do with graphics... *



Logically, no. The DTP/Graphics/Multimedia forum is for discussing the applications used for these, and the creative work itself. Unless you're asking for help for your work, or providing un-copyrighted materials for others to use, your thread belongs in Mac OS X System & Software.

And _this_ thread belongs in Site Discussion. Moved and renamed it. You should be proud Androo, 50% of the time I've spent moderating the last days has been dedicated to you.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 13, 2003)

thanks to whoever renamed the thread... !?!?!?!?!!! kinda angered me!


----------



## toast (Jun 14, 2003)

I think Androo's learning to write like a wank3r.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 14, 2003)

Freakin...I can't believe you took the time to write that. 

BTW, I use elipses to show a pause. 

Um, Androo...definitely don't read that.


----------



## toast (Jun 14, 2003)

It's not mine, it's from a friend (see bottom of page).


----------



## Arden (Jun 15, 2003)

He doesn't need to.


----------

